# WOW - Cataclysm - Wallpaper



## Minastirit (24. August 2009)

.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, wirklich!
Aber was ich zu bemängeln hätte wäre, dass die Haare des Worgen einen Stich zu blau sind. Ich weiß das ist Absicht, macht für mich aber das Gesamtbild ein wenig kaputt. Und die digitale Signatur find ich auch n bissl zu markant (unten links). Ansonsten wirklich ne super Arbeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

das mit den haaren ist 1 ebene und wär nen leichtes das weniger stark zu tun
und das mitm namen ist auch absicht ist halt genau da wo der start button vom vista ist und ich habs ja mehrheitlich für mich gemacht und nid für sonst wen

aber ty


----------



## Tigerkatze (25. August 2009)

Sieht ma wieder hammergeil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist.... der Worg (und das nicht nur, wegen seiner blauen Haare) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

und wiso dann?^^


----------



## Lillyan (25. August 2009)

Grafisch nett, aber das rot bei Deathwing ist seeeeeeehr wichtig.


----------



## Tigerkatze (25. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wiso dann?^^



Na, weils nen Ally is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grafisch nett, aber das rot bei Deathwing ist seeeeeeehr wichtig.



ach rote drachen sind doch mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum hat mein worg auch blaue haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist nicht so fad wie 0815 wow
aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

nicht schlecht nicht schlecht ^^ das sieht wirklich sehr g0il aus *thumbs up* das einzige was nich so wirklich gut is das deathwing blau ist.. der kollege muß einfah rot sein ^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2009)

isses halt einfach der blaue besoffene bruder davon ^^ und in rot ist er viel zu stark anderst farbig vom ganzen rest das es leuchtet und suxxt^^


----------



## Killdich (26. August 2009)

Sehr sehr geil, wenn du nichts dagegen hast nehm ich das als WP =) Was ich anders gemacht hätte:
1.: Deathwing rot
2.: Das Logo rot, denn ich mein grün war BC, Blau war WotLK und rot is eben Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (26. August 2009)

Sehr gute Arbeit..
mal schön was ordentlich gemachtes zu sehen
als immer nur irgendwelchen amateurhaften Müll
von Leuten die denken:"Hey ich hab Photoshop,
jetz bin ich übelster Grafik-Pro"

Auch wenns mit den Farben vielleicht nicht ganz
hinhaut, ist die Umsetzung trotzdem Top!


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2009)

problem ist wenn deathwing rot ist fällt es so fest auf wie nen pedobär in nem einkaufscenter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich hab nie geschrieben das es deathwing sein soll .. (allgemein.,.. wer behauptet das drachen - fabelwesen eine bestimmte farbe haben müssen ..)
+ wenn der drache rot ist müssen die worgen auch farblich dazu passen = muss die auch in nen rot ton färben etc.. das schaut SCHEISSE aus .. habs versucht

und welche farbe ein logo oder sonst was hat ist denke ich sache des künstlers .. wenn ich mich an jede regel oder sonst was halten würde .. WTF? picasso hat einfach alle bilder "verkakt" wenn man so will weil er nicht einfach nen haus gezeichnet hat .. sondern was anderes und ist nun mehr als berümt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bitte erspart mir irgendwas mit farben ich kann auch alles pink machen ist ja mein bild meine arbeit und kein ich arbeite für blizzard und muss mich an die farbregeln halten

@vorposter ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

<3 Pedobär




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2009)

we need more lolis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der bär hat einfach style^^


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

das brauch ich auchnoch in HD xD

Edit:
Die haare find ich bssl zu dolle blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Figur links.. ich weis nich obs so soll, das sie sich im Hintergrund so einfügt oder nicht^^ aber sonst toll =D


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

jap soll so sein
im original war da so nen doofer baum und der passt so hmm gar nid rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist doch fast hd
sogar bisle grösser
1900x1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

ich sprach vom Pedobär bzgl der Auflösung... den 404 Error find ich einfach klasse! xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

wird schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


quali wird seehr darunter leiden wenn du es so gross ziehen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

ja darum ja.. müssen wir neu machen xD *ins requestdingen*

> Link dahin >>->>>->>>>


----------



## Kangrim (28. August 2009)

Sehr geil geworden Mina. Deathwing sieht aus, als wäre sie schon immer in diesem Bild gewesen. 
Das einzige was ich zu meckern hätte, wäre der Mond hinter dem seltsamer weise Berge sind xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

ein drache, ein wolf mit ner waffe und ein in der luft fliegender text stören dich nid aber berge hinter dem mond *g* kk

ty 4 comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

vllt ist das ein großer Asteroid.. O_O


----------

